
Get more into movies on YouTube - ssclafani
http://youtube-global.blogspot.com/2011/05/get-more-into-movies-on-youtube.html
======
adrianwaj
I find it inefficient to have an entire film download in the background when a
user may close up at the 10 min mark. Either optimized download speed, or on-
demand live streaming would be a better idea.

Maybe there's a technical solution that could be developed by a startup in the
issue - reduces YT's total upload amount, and saves money on both sides.

~~~
BoppreH
I think the problem is that the user may want to seek parts of the movie.

Maybe downloading just the next minutes and lowering the quality for a few
seconds after a seek could help. Not so much wasted data and still acceptable
seek time.

------
bgentry
Skimmed through a few seconds of The Patriot on here. Unfortunately the
quality was not very good, and there are no resolution options like normal
YouTube videos.

Are they all this bad? Why can't we watch movies at the same quality we get on
cable TV? Ad revenues are that much lower, or are the studios just clinging to
old business models?

------
ChuckMcM
I guess the monetization efforts are bearing fruit.

It will be interesting to see if Google boosts its infrastructure so that
folks used to the 'old' performance levels of YouTube will see that kind of
performance again.

If not it will be a good pricing exercise in terms of figuring out how ad
revenue is affected on the free side by videos pausing a lot.

------
MatthewB
I love the fact that more companies are getting in on the content delivery
game. I just "cut the cord" pretty much the same day that Hulu Plus was
available on my Xbox. Total savings per year is about $1,000 and I don't miss
regular television for a second.

------
Apocryphon
YouTube is trying to compete with Hulu here, aren't they? What a turning of
tables.

~~~
mikeryan
I wouldn't say Hulu who does first run TV shows. More Netflix and Amazon.

------
primigenus
Most important part of this announcement? The unannounced part:
<http://www.youtube.com/movie/zalman-kings-red-shoe-diaries-3>

------
jgamman
sigh - still US only

------
aphexairlines
...and funnel more money into the copyright lobby.

------
waterlesscloud
Is there no link to the service from this blog post? I hope I'm just missing
it...

~~~
smaher
<http://youtube.com/movies>

It is linked from the blog post..."the addition of thousands of full-length
feature films from major Hollywood studios available to rent in the US at
youtube.com/movies"

------
JeffL
Hmm, "industry standard pricing"? Seems to me that $3 - $4 is maybe a little
high? You can get recent movies from Redbox for $1 and get DVD quality and
watch on your TV without jumping through any hoops, or for the price of 2-3 of
the YouTube movies, get a month subscription to Netflix and watch all you want
in a month. I admit, though, I have no idea how much PPV movies cost, but
still, anyone else think their price point seems high?

